# Standing or sitting shoulder press



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm training at home with Dumbells rather than the gym for a short peroid. No idea where my barbell is but have just under 70kg in plates, dumbell bars and a bench which will have to do for now.

When im doing shoulder press is it better to do it standing or sitting? Ive heard standing is better as it hits the core more.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

A classic arguement......as you stated some will say standing as it recruits more stabiliser muscles, also you'll be able to lift more which will give you a bit of an ego boost, however doing the move seated makes it much harder to cheat the weight up and so you can be sure that the muscles are being worked properly.

I personally prefer standing, but I mostly train for strength, vary the two styles and see which does what you want more.

P.S How the blooming heck did you lose a barbell :thumb:


----------



## Big Will 08 (Sep 17, 2008)

I personally prefer to do standing as i find seated does my back in. I also find i get better balance when doing standing too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I prefer standing when using a barbell, primarily because I like to do hang-clean push-presses. With DB's I don't have a preference, although when going heavy I find it a little more comfortable on the back when standing.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

seated


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i just try to mix it really depending on where and what gym


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Phez said:


> A classic arguement......as you stated some will say standing as it recruits more stabiliser muscles, also you'll be able to lift more which will give you a bit of an ego boost, however doing the move seated makes it much harder to cheat the weight up and so you can be sure that the muscles are being worked properly.
> 
> I personally prefer standing, but I mostly train for strength, vary the two styles and see which does what you want more.
> 
> P.S How the blooming heck did you lose a barbell :thumb:


Cheers dude, I train full body so thought it would be a good idea to do them standing up also to get that GH flowing and get more muscle involved. I use strict form even when standing though, I don't bounce it.

As for the Barbell, Ain't trained at home in years had to dig all this stuff out:lol:



Big Will 08 said:


> I personally prefer to do standing as i find seated does my back in. I also find i get better balance when doing standing too.


I get an uneasy feeling in my back when I do them sittin also.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I prefer seated, I find I always lean to the side when standing, and like said above, I feel less inclined to cheat when seated


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Standing Military Press - barbell

Seated DB press.

I do 'em both in my shoulder workout, aint doing me no harm either!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> Standing Military Press - barbell
> 
> Seated DB press.
> 
> I do 'em both in my shoulder workout, aint doing me no harm either!


x 2 mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Standing!


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Standing!


Even with the DBs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

NickR24 said:


> Standing Military Press - barbell
> 
> Seated DB press.


X3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Falcone said:


> Even with the DBs?


I never use db's mate!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Phez said:


> A classic arguement......as you stated some will say standing as it recruits more stabiliser muscles, also you'll be able to lift more which will give you a bit of an ego boost, however doing the move seated makes it much harder to cheat the weight up and so you can be sure that the muscles are being worked properly.
> 
> I personally prefer standing, but I mostly train for strength, vary the two styles and see which does what you want more.
> 
> P.S How the blooming heck did you lose a barbell :thumb:


more people cheat when they are sitting, by using a sheer arch in their back transfering the weight away from their delts

if you're going to use that argument, you should say that seated without any back support - which I rarely see anyone do.

Also, i'd say its harder to cheat military press


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres a couple of polish lads who train at the gym,,they

do standing press?

it makes me cringe watching them getting the bar up and

into position,the problem i see is when you want too go heavy

how do you overcome this,when these lads go to a

heavier weight it seems there putting themselves at risk of injury,

as a spotter is not much help.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

personally i do heavy military presses followed by slightly higher volume seated DB shoulder presses.

What angle do you set the bench for your seated shoulder presses? I find if i put the back of the bench vertical my shoulders crunch a bit! So i usually doont quite have it vertical


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to know others opinions on this.


----------

